# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Shipwreck.

## XCali

Option 1
I was thinking it would be fun to map a shipwreck. Like a ship got caught in a storm and when they wake up they are crashed on jagged rocks. And the survivors need to scavenge what they can find and escape the ship. (So, basically map the wrecked ship on the rocks and several points of interest for the survivors to find if they hope to escape the ship that is pummeled by the waves.)

Or 

Option 2
Map a shipwreck where the ship tore in half and ended up on a mysterious beach. The survivors crawl out of the remains of the ship and set up camp. So, you can add tents and several boxes to the beach.

Or Both a possibility in the challenge.

----------

